# Freeze dry your own food?



## Odell

Can you freeze dry your own food? Or do you have to buy it?


----------



## The_Blob

Manifold freeze-dryers are usually used when drying a large amount of small containers and the product will be used in a short period of time. A manifold dryer will dry the product to less than 5% moisture content. Without heat, only primary drying (removal of the unbound water) can be achieved. A heater must be added for secondary drying, which will remove the bound water and will produce a lower moisture content.

Production freeze-dryer/Tray freeze-dryers are more sophisticated and are used to dry a variety of materials. A tray freeze-dryer is used to produce the driest product for long-term storage. A tray freeze-dryer allows the product to be frozen in place and performs both primary (unbound water removal) and secondary (bound water removal) freeze-drying, thus producing the driest possible end-product. Tray freeze-dryers can dry product in bulk or in vials. When drying in vials, the freeze-dryer is supplied with a stoppering mechanism that allows a stopper to be pressed into place, sealing the vial before it is exposed to the atmosphere. This is used for long-term storage, such as vaccines.

| Freeze Drying Food | Freeze Drier Manufacturer | Freeze Drying Machines | Frozen in Time Ltd

probably pretty expensive, maybe there is an outfit that will do it for you for a nominal fee?


----------



## Lucy

You can only dehydrate at home, not freeze dry. 
Some of the homedried foods are really good and a way to save money on things you get on sale, free, or things you may otherwise toss.


----------

